# Sabsosa 2008



## doglet (19/5/08)

​
It's time for South Australian brewers to open their diaries and mark in the dates for the 2008 SABSOSA competition. :icon_cheers: 

Judging will be held on 14th September at the Holdfast Bay Bowling Club (entries close on 30th August).

Entries are still only $3 per bottle so no excuses not to enter your beers to get some feedback.

The presentation will be on 21st September at the Holdfast Brewpub.

More info and entry forms will be put on the SABSOSA website over the coming weeks.

Good luck and happy brewing!​


----------



## Kai (19/5/08)

Judging's not on the same day as the fun run this year, is it?


----------



## Aaron (19/5/08)

You can count me in for judging as usual.


----------



## doglet (19/5/08)

Kai said:


> Judging's not on the same day as the fun run this year, is it?


City-Bay is on 21st Sept so all's good.

Entrants and judging invites will be out soon. If anyone would like to be a steward then please PM me.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Jazman (19/5/08)

not sure if i can Judge this time i think my brothers wedding is on that weekend he better have some good beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doglet (19/5/08)

Hi Jazman - there's the main bar at the bowling club that we don't use. Maybe your bro could have his reception in there and you could attend both!!! :beer:


----------



## drsmurto (20/5/08)

:icon_offtopic: 

For someone who is a big enough fan to use his teams logo as his avatar i am shocked, nay horrified that this event is during the holy month.

Ah, just checked the ladder and NOW i understand B)  

Now where's that pic of the hawthorn player when i need it......


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/8/08)

Just a reminder to all South Australian brewers that the competition deadline is 30th of August.

Still time to brew a beer and enter it in the competition and at $3.00 an entry it is a reasonably cheap
means of getting feedback and who knows, you may even surprise yourself!

Good luck.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## poiter (18/8/08)

Just a quick update fo some info about the SABSOSA comp coming up VERY soon. Entries need to be in by 30/8/08.

It's great to have some new sponsors involved, ie Beerbelly. They have also agreed to be a drop off point for any entries. This may be easier for people that side of town. I'm sure the new shop location on Reasearch Rd is coming along well. When you drop in your bottles you can check it out.

Brew Maker at 560 North East Rd, Holden Hill is also a sponsor and drop off point. Bill will be pleased to see you and can provide entry forms if you haven't got them already from the web site;

sabsosa.com

Since the brew shop at Grumpies has gone, this is no longer an official drop off point, but it still worth worth getting up there for a beer and pizza.

Don't forget the top brewer can win a full pass to the ANHC in October and see how their beers fair against the rest of Australia. You can also get your money back if you have already bought a ticket.

Anyone who has a hankering to help out with judging and hasn't let me or one of the committee know, then now is your time.


----------



## Aaron (18/8/08)

Think I have a couple of beers that may be worth entering this year. Thanks for the reminder. I think you should have me down for judging but please put my name down if not.


----------



## poiter (18/8/08)

Hi Aaron,

Yes you are on the list for judging and good luck with your entries.

See you on the judgement day.


----------



## Greg Lee (20/8/08)

Hi - just looking for confirmation on the day/date to have entries in by - both the SABSOSA website and the Entry Form say *Friday* 30th August - but 30th August is a Saturday...

I assume entries will close *Saturday* 30th August? 

Also assume that Brew Maker is open on this day? 

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## poiter (20/8/08)

Hi Grego,

Yes the close off date is 30/8 and Brewmaker is open from 10:00am til 5:00pm on Saturdays.

The judging day is 14/9 which gives us time to sort bottles and to give them some settling time after transport.


----------



## poiter (27/8/08)

Hi SA brewers,

Just a bump to remind any potential entrants that the deadline for entries is up this weekend 30/8.

If you need entry forms you can download them from the new and improved web site;sabsosa.com

Drop off details are listed on the web site.

Hope the beers are tasting good! Looking forward to the judgment day.


----------



## JSB (16/9/08)

Any news on when results will be posted ?

Cheers :beer: 
JSB


----------



## drsmurto (16/9/08)

Rumours, if correct, suggest tomorrow.... apparently there was a massive increase in entries on last year and they needed an extra day to judge them all.....


----------



## JSB (16/9/08)

yeah I believe Roach and Boots judged the Wheat Beers Monday Night, and the Stouts were judged on Saturday.


----------



## Luka (16/9/08)

I got a call from Mike today letting me know that I received a 2nd place in the Low Alcohol class for my English Ordinary Bitter!! I guess they are notifying all the place getters by phone before Sunday's presentation.
I'm absolutely stoked and surprised. Notch one up for the BBC, especially interesting that the same beer didn't receive positive feedback in the recent Gawler show... :blink:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/9/08)

Luka said:


> I got a call from Mike today letting me know that I received a 2nd place in the Low Alcohol class for my English Ordinary Bitter!! I guess they are notifying all the place getters by phone before Sunday's presentation.
> I'm absolutely stoked and surprised. Notch one up for the BBC, especially interesting that the same beer didn't receive positive feedback in the recent Gawler show... :blink:




Also gotta a call, second place for my ESB (Inspectors Pocket ESB Modified, aka Screwtop). Only entered 4 beers and really thought that my ESB was not up there. Was your beer an AG? Try the Tanunda show with the same beer. I think that is in February. Maybe the Gawler judges aren't that experienced, I am not sure who they were. Now before others get there back up, its not whether you brew AG, partials or Kits. To me it is more about feedback and ways of improving your brewing. Oh BTW my ESB was from grain supplied by Beerbelly and hops supplied by Craftbrewer Share the love around, so to speak  

BYB


----------



## braufrau (16/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Also gotta a call, second place for my ESB. Only entered 4 beers and really thought that my ESB was not up there B) Was your beer an AG? Try the Tanunda show with the same beer. I think that is in Febuary. Maybe the Gawler judges aren't that experienced. Now before others get there back up, its not whether you brew AG, partials or Kits. To me it is more about feedback.
> 
> BYB


has anyone ever sent a beer to these guys for feedback ... BUSSELL AND DUNN? linky


----------



## drsmurto (16/9/08)

I scored a 2nd for my dry stout - a slight variation on Warrens 4 shades of stout.

Also got a 2nd in the hybrid category but wont know whether it was my Alt or Kolsch until the official results get posted.

Not too shabby for my first SABSOSA. 

On to ANAWBS and the AABC.


----------



## Screwtop (16/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Also gotta a call, second place for my ESB (Inspectors Pocket ESB Modified, aka Screwtop). Only entered 4 beers and really thought that my ESB was not up there. Was your beer an AG? Try the Tanunda show with the same beer. I think that is in February. Maybe the Gawler judges aren't that experienced, I am not sure who they were. Now before others get there back up, its not whether you brew AG, partials or Kits. To me it is more about feedback and ways of improving your brewing. Oh BTW my ESB was from grain supplied by Beerbelly and hops supplied by Craftbrewer Share the love around, so to speak
> 
> BYB




Congrats Andy, well deserved mate, serious brewing pays dividends :super:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I scored a 2nd for my dry stout - a slight variation on Warrens 4 shades of stout.
> 
> Also got a 2nd in the hybrid category but wont know whether it was my Alt or Kolsch until the official results get posted.
> 
> ...




What about Smurto's Golden Ale??  Ah what do judges know anyway :lol: 

BYB


----------



## GMK (17/9/08)

I got....

A 1st Place in the Strong Ale with a K&B Old Ale - scored 90 (missed out on best kit 91.5)
A 2nd in the Strong Ale with an AG Barley Wine - scored 87.5 (missed out on best mash 88.5)
A 3rd place in the Wheat & rye with a bavarian wiezen bock.

The BBC as far as i know received at least one place in every category.


----------



## Luka (17/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Also gotta a call, second place for my ESB (Inspectors Pocket ESB Modified, aka Screwtop). Only entered 4 beers and really thought that my ESB was not up there. Was your beer an AG? Try the Tanunda show with the same beer. I think that is in February. Maybe the Gawler judges aren't that experienced, I am not sure who they were. Now before others get there back up, its not whether you brew AG, partials or Kits. To me it is more about feedback and ways of improving your brewing. Oh BTW my ESB was from grain supplied by Beerbelly and hops supplied by Craftbrewer Share the love around, so to speak
> 
> BYB



Tanunda Show will be held March 14th, entries will close by the 4th March. As convenor I can let you know that next years Tanunda show is shaping up to be great event, lots of generous sponsors have come on-board and the prizes offered will be fantastic. Sorry to be a little off-topic!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/9/08)

Results should be up on the SABSOSA website today sometime.

The day ran smoothly thanks to the dedicated committee and stewards :beer: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## kook (17/9/08)

braufrau said:


> has anyone ever sent a beer to these guys for feedback ... BUSSELL AND DUNN? linky



I haven't sent beer to them, but I can say that Hugh Dunn is very good at picking faults in beers, and now teaches Brewing at Edith Cowan University over here.

I'm not sure if Roger Bussell and him are still doing the whole feedback thing anymore though. I can find out if you like? (drop me a PM).


----------



## Murcluf (17/9/08)

Just had Mike confirm that I took out 1st for my Australian Wheat in the Wheat Category and 1st for my Oktoberfest in the Dark Lager.

At the Gawler Show my Australian Wheat only scored 20pts and was supposedly "not true to style" go figure!!! :huh: 

Talk about being stoked well done to all the Barossa Boys who entered


----------



## doglet (18/9/08)

Hi everyone, 

Results have been posted on the SABSOSA website. Apologies for the delay.

Thanks to all those who entered and congrats to all the winners. Thanks to the judges, and stewards and all the other people who helped make the event run smoothly.

The SABSOSA Committee hopes to see you all at the Holdfast Brew Pub on Sunday 21st September at around 11:30am for a 12pm presentation ceremony.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Adamt (18/9/08)

Well done to all the placegetters... Looks like there were some good beers on show!

I hope to be organised enough to get in on the action next year


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/9/08)

kook said:


> I haven't sent beer to them, but I can say that Hugh Dunn is very good at picking faults in beers, and now teaches Brewing at Edith Cowan University over here.
> 
> I'm not sure if Roger Bussell and him are still doing the whole feedback thing anymore though. I can find out if you like? (drop me a PM).



If they are still doing it, and you send a beer, make sure you explain what it is. Vlad sent them a finely crafted Brett beer, and I believe the feedback was along the lines that he was a dirty dirty brewer who should clean his fermenter before he put the can in.


----------



## Kai (19/9/08)

Great to see a mix of old and new names in the lists, looks like it was a good show. Well done to everyone who put beers in and put the hard yards in on the judging day(s).


----------



## domonsura (19/9/08)

Congratulations to all of the winners, especially Adam Beauchamp for best brewer (and yes of course you Kenny  )

Good on the rest of you too, lots of familiar names in the list, hope to see even more next year!

I would encourage everyone who can make it to head down to the presentation, there will still be another lucky brewer on the day h34r: B)


----------



## drsmurto (19/9/08)

So the big question has to be asked.....

Who is Adam Beauchamp?


----------



## Adamt (19/9/08)

I know you all thought it was me, T stands for Beauchamp...


----------



## drsmurto (22/9/08)

No Adam Beauchamp on here then?

Just got my judging sheets back and i must say, they are very insightful. Some high praise, constructive criticism and hints on where i could improve. Cant ask much more than that!

Turns out my Dussledorf Altbier got a 2nd to the eventual best mash beer so pretty happy with that. Still have 3/4 of a keg of the beast so happy to know i have an award winning beer ready to go.

As for the Golden Ale Hearls, will be entering it again in ANAWBS but as a special/best/bitter. It gets lost in the APA category as its right on the lower limits. Both judging sheets did say it was 'very drinkable, clean and crisp' so it is what it is just not true to style. According to the guidelines for 8B, special/best/bitter, US hops are allowed.

Big thanks to all those involved, i will try to get involved next year as a steward to take the load of others.

i was going to do the same as Adamt and apologise for entering a IIPA that used 260g of hops in a 20L batch but Jayse enjoyed it. Got a dozen bottles left if you want any more mate!


----------



## Effect (22/9/08)

I am so going to enter this comp...looks like a challenge!!!

I have a year to get the perfect brew going - they grade beers for you if you send em in to them huh? (non comp) - to get feedback.


----------



## Aaron (22/9/08)

If you have a judging sheet from me, my name is on them, please feel free to shoot me an pm if you have any questions. More than happy to provide more feedback if I can.


----------



## GMK (22/9/08)

Phillip said:


> I am so going to enter this comp...looks like a challenge!!!
> 
> I have a year to get the perfect brew going - they grade beers for you if you send em in to them huh? (non comp) - to get feedback.




Why not enter the Tanunda Show - we will have teh same BJCP judges - 9 out of the 13 categories - no limit on entries per category - great prizes/sponsorship - hell every entrant gets a back copy of OZ Beer & Brewer Magazine just for entering - but.............. 

BEST OF ALL - you get feedback in Mar 2009 so you can then incorporate the judges feedback into the next brew and enter it in SASOSA 2009...SO YOU DONT HAVE TO WAIT A YEAR 

Cant get any better than that. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/9/08)

If anyone has or knows of the where abouts of a judging sheet for second place in the low alcohol section can you drop me or luka on ahb a pm. They were not in the envolope when I checked

BYB


----------



## Stuster (23/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> As for the Golden Ale Hearls, will be entering it again in ANAWBS but as a special/best/bitter. It gets lost in the APA category as its right on the lower limits. Both judging sheets did say it was 'very drinkable, clean and crisp' so it is what it is just not true to style. According to the guidelines for 8B, special/best/bitter, US hops are allowed.



You could also enter it as a blonde ale if it's on the light side. That style is supposed to include English Summer ales as well which also can use US hops. Just a thought. Linky.

And well done on the altbier. :super:


----------



## Effect (23/9/08)

GMK said:


> Why not enter the Tanunda Show - we will have teh same BJCP judges - 9 out of the 13 categories - no limit on entries per category - great prizes/sponsorship - hell every entrant gets a back copy of OZ Beer & Brewer Magazine just for entering - but..............
> 
> BEST OF ALL - you get feedback in Mar 2009 so you can then incorporate the judges feedback into the next brew and enter it in SASOSA 2009...SO YOU DONT HAVE TO WAIT A YEAR
> 
> Cant get any better than that. :icon_cheers:





sounds like a plan!


----------



## GMK (23/9/08)

You can always drop by the BrewInn Barossa in Lyndoch when you are up this way - or come along to a meeting of teh Barossa Brewers Club.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## doglet (25/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> If anyone has or knows of the where abouts of a judging sheet for second place in the low alcohol section can you drop me or luka on ahb a pm. They were not in the envolope when I checked
> 
> BYB


I just received an email from Luke saying that he received his judging sheets in the post.

Thanks to those who were able to attend the presentation on the weekend. It's always good to put names to faces.

Stay tuned for the raffle results. It will be drawn at the Wheaty on 12th October at about 4pm. Entrants to the comp should check their email for more details.

Cheers
Tim


----------

